# Upward, I turn my eyes / Beyond the moon etc.



## Dead Chicken76

Okay, so I am writing a poem (the setting is religous), and I need help translating it to Latin from English. My plan is to set it to music, if that helps any.

Here is the English Version:

Upward, I turn my eyes. 
Beyond the moon
Beyond the stars
Beyond the sky
To heaven.
I trust in thee.

To thee I pray, save me
From suffering
From the pain
From Sin
From the World
I trust in thee.

Lord, in thee I put my trust
For thou art my strength
For thou art my savior
For Thou art my God.
Forever
I trust in thee.

Now, I plugged this into a web-translator and got this ( [_] denotes words I don't think it translated); I don't know how acurate this is:

Sursum , EGO verto meus [eyes] 
Ultra luna 
Ultra astrum 
Ultra divum 
Ut Olympus. 
EGO credo thee. 

Vobis EGO precor , servo mihi 
Ex patientia 
Ex poena
Ex [Sin]
Ex orbis terrarum 
EGO credo thee. 

O [Lord], in vos EGO loco meus fides 
Pro sententia professio meus vires
Pro sententia professio meus savior 
Pro Sententia professio meus Deus. 
[Forever]
EGO credo thee.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dinoman030

Sursum , verto meos oculos (my eyes are in the accusative plural case because they come after the subject and verb.)
Ultra luna 
Ultra stellae (stella is the most common Latin word for star) 
Ultra coelus (divum doesn't work here)
Erga caelum. (caelum is a popular word for "heaven" in Latin)
Credo in Te. (since there isn't a Latin word for thee, I would capitalize Te, which shows that you're talking about God, it literally means "I trust in you"). 

Tibi precor , serva me  (Vobis is plural, tibi is singular, and save me is in the imperative.)
De miseria (the a is in the ablative so it would sound like "ah")
De dolore
De nefas
De mundo 
Credo in Te. 

O Dei, in Te pono meum fidem 
Quod Es  mea potestas
Quod Es meus Salvator 
Quod Es meus Deus. 
Perpetuo
Credo in Te.

Latin is a VERY ambiguous language.  Some of the words you chose to use initially perhaps fit, but are rarely ever seen in Classical literature. So I substituted a few words that are more common. Also, Latin has several declensions, like Spanish, so I also corrected a few terms that were not declined correctly. 

Credentials: Classics major; Latin and Roman Focus.


----------



## Dead Chicken76

Wow, Thanks a bunch! 
I know this is quite a bit to translate, more than the line or two most people give, so thank you very much for taking the time to translate this.

P.S. My appologies for the impropper thread title.


----------



## Cagey

You want the accusative case with "ultra":Ultra lun*am*
Ultra stell*as*​_Caelum_ and _coelum_ are the classical and ecclesiastical spellings respectively of the same word.  I would have thought that here you would chose the ecclesiastical version: _coelum_.  This makes it difficult to find the right word for "sky" in "beyond the sky".  I can see the objection to _divum_, as it is associated with _divine_, and the word here should be clearly secular.   Would _polus_ work?  It refers to the north or south poles, and, by extension, both the singular and plural forms were used for "sky".  If you use _polus -i_ (m.), in the plural, it would be _ultra polos_.  I prefer the plural, as it is appropriate in both its literal and transferred meaning.  The singular would be _ultra polum_. 

Thus, I suggest:_ultra polos_
_erga [ad] coelum_.  (You can chose _erga_ or _ad_ according to whether you want a two-syllable or a one-syllable word.)​


----------



## Dead Chicken76

Thank you, Cagey, and polos is a good idea, (at least for me) concidering is sounds distinctively different from 'coelum', which is important for what I plan to do with those lines. Also, 'ad' as apposed to 'erga' works better meter wise.


----------



## relativamente

The vocative of Deus is "Deus".And in Christian prayer even the adjective meus is unchanged by the vocative when refering to God. You can read in many prayers, Domine Deus meus.
Also fides is feminine noun."fidem meam"


----------



## dinoman030

At first I thought that also, relativamente, but then I remembered the exception that if a singular second declension noun end in us or ius, it is changed to -e in the vocative (et tu brute).  I didn't want to put "dee," so I thought I'd pluralize it by putting Dei, which should be okay because the Christian deity is also "3 beings in One."

Good catch on the fides. Although it's a third declension so it would be "fidem meam"

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Forero

_Deus_ is an exception and does not change _-us_ to _-e_ in the vocative. 

By the way, keeping G-d singular was so important to English-speaking Christians that they preserved the singular pronoun _Thee_ (= _te_) for Him when the word _thee_ was otherwise being replaced with the plural pronoun _you_/_ye_.


----------



## Dead Chicken76

So, am I understanding correctly that you guys are discussing this line: O Dei, in Te pono meum fidem  ?
 
Am I correctly understanding that it should be "O Deus, in Te pono fidem meam"?


----------



## dinoman030

Yes, that is correct. Relativamente pointed out that it should say "fidem meam" instead of "fidem meum," and there seems to be a consensus that you should say "O Deus" instead of "O Dei"


----------

